# A little birdy told me.



## Guy. E (13 Feb 2006)

that BMQ is being operated/ executed in other bases other then St Jean. 

i have herd that some recruits are being put through they're BMQ in places like Esquimo (sp) BC as well as Shilo Mb.

i have read that it is also in places like windsor.

does anyone know anymore about this?

where eltse is it being done? is it possable to request a location for BMQ?

Thanks.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Feb 2006)

for the life of me I get confused about all the new course names.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Feb 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> that BMQ is being operated/ executed in other bases other then St Jean.
> 
> i have herd that some recruits are being put through they're BMQ in places like Esquimo (sp) BC as well as Shilo Mb.
> 
> ...



If you are referring to the Reg F BMQ then it is currently being held in St Jean, Quebec and Borden, Ontario with St Jean being the usual place.  No you can't request where you go for BMQ


----------



## annemarielyman (13 Feb 2006)

I can tell you that BMQ is being conducted here in Borden, not sure of anywhere else. Your recruiting centre should be able to tell you that.
As for requesting a location I have to ask why? I live in Borden, am on my way to St. Jean and was just happy to get the call. What does it matter where the training is?


----------



## Guy. E (13 Feb 2006)

BMQ could be held in CFS Alert for all it truly matters. id just be that much more stoked if i could go do it in in BC, thats all.


----------



## RossF (1 Mar 2006)

Holy cow..

It depends on whether it's Res or Reg. Res can be held in a myriad of places (including armouries themeselves!)...my BMQ was in Shilo, because I'm Res Signals -- for reserves it depends on your trade, for Reg I'm pretty sure it's just St. Jean.

-Ross


----------



## MdB (1 Mar 2006)

RossF said:
			
		

> Res can be held in a myriad of places



That is true. 



			
				RossF said:
			
		

> for Reg I'm pretty sure it's just St. Jean.



Read what kincanucks wrote!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Mar 2006)

Last time:

Reg Force - Ste Jean, Que. & CFB Borden, ON.

Res Force - Wherever there is an Armoury, normally at least once a year.


----------

